# The Christmas Music Thread



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ever since Daylight Saving's Time or whatever it's called when you fall back I've been in a Christmas mood. I don't know what it is, getting dark early, not having Halloween anymore, getting colder, the smells of the season or what. The one thing I know I can't blame is retailers already ramping up for the season cuz after 15 years in retail I avoid malls as much as possible. So anyway... I've been wanting Christmas music! I can't just listen to any Christmas stations on the radio cuz they always end up making me mad with some pop or diva remake of a song I love, so I'm depending on my Zune. So this is my attempt at finding some new or classic music to listen to. It's sad, but it seems hard to even find those classic songs anymore.

So I'll start the list going with some of my favorites. If they have several CDs I'll just post one since some groups like Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra specialize in Christmas music and have several CDs available. First up we have Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra of course and for a third I'll toss in Mediaeval Baebes: Mistletoe and Wine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I discovered Straight No Chaser here on KB a couple of years ago and they're fantastic!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have several that I love. They are quite varied, but I still love them. The list is as follows:

Andrea Bocelli: My Christmas
Il Divo: the Christmas Collection
The Carpenters: Christmas Portrait
Ricky Van Shelton: Ricky Van Shelton Sings Christmas
                          Blue Christmas
Barbra Streisand:  A Christmas Album
Josh Groban: Noel
Gary Morris: Every Christmas
Bing Crosby: White Christmas

Mormon Tabernacle Choir: assorted CDs 

I also love the Mannheim Steamroller CDs.
(Now, if only "The Voice" Tom Jones would come out with a Christmas CD, I'd be really happy.)

I'm downloading the cast of Glee's CD that's coming out tomorrow: The Music, The Christmas Album. (I have a feeling it will become a favorite.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No. *No.* *NO!*

No Christmas music until after Thanksgiving!

(Wish I had some way to enforce that.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Oooo, No Chaser is fun... their 12 Days of Christmas is amazing. Reminded me of Mercyme who has one of my favorite versions of two of my favorite songs in one song. God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen and Carole of the Bells.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No. *No.* *NO!*
> 
> No Christmas music until after Thanksgiving!
> 
> (Wish I had some way to enforce that.)


Would it help if I made it the Christmas Music and Scents of the Season thread? I can't think of any Thanksgiving music.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No. *No.* *NO!*
> 
> No Christmas music until after Thanksgiving!
> 
> (Wish I had some way to enforce that.)


Sorry, NogDog, but I disagree with you because I think this is a good way to give those of us who love Christmas music suggestions for music that we might want to listen to this season. I am not quite ready to start listening to it yet, but look forward to seeing what others love. I usually start listening to it the day after Thanksgiving. By having the list compiled before then, I can make sample some of the suggestions and then make purchases accordingly.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has a nice compilation available right now for $1.99.



And right around Thanksgiving they start offering a free Christmas song to download every day.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

They're already playing Christmas music on some radio stations. I know of 3 or 4 that on Nov. 1 switch to Christmas/Holiday music.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> They're already playing Christmas music on some radio stations. I know of 3 or 4 that on Nov. 1 switch to Christmas/Holiday music.


Grrrrrr......

(I'm not against Christmas, but it's a December holiday -- almost at the end of the month. Plus, Thanksgiving is one of my favorite holidays, but it seems like now it's mostly just the "official" start of the Christmas shopping spasm and an excuse to have 5 days of football games. 

PS: You can never go too far wrong with any of the old Boston Pops xmas albums with Arthur Fiedler conducting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Old time favorites:
Little Altar Boy by Glenn Campbell
Little Drummer Boy by Wayne Newton
O Holy Night by Tennessee Ernie Ford

Newer favorites:
Manheim Steamroller
Trans-Siberian Orchestra

Newest favorite:
Straight No Chaser - especially 12 Days of Christmas, the Christmas Can Can and We Three Kings


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

The station on my clock radio switched to Christmas at 6:00 AM this morning.  On the website, they have to streaming feeds.  Christmas, and non-Christmas.  I think that's a sensible solution.

And right now, I'm listening to A Colbert Christmas.

It's early for me, too.  But I'm writing a Christmas book right now, and need to stay in the mood until it's done.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the Mannheim Steamroller and TranSiberian Orchestra CD's, but my favorites are these two:



and



And the Harry Connick CD is less than $2!! Holy cow!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Grrrrrr......
> 
> (I'm not against Christmas, but it's a December holiday -- almost at the end of the month. Plus, Thanksgiving is one of my favorite holidays, but it seems like now it's mostly just the "official" start of the Christmas shopping spasm and an excuse to have 5 days of football games.
> 
> PS: You can never go too far wrong with any of the old Boston Pops xmas albums with Arthur Fiedler conducting.


I am with you there, NogDog. I love Thanksgiving, and hate to see it nearly passed over. For me, the season from Nov. 1 through great football around New Year's Day is one of my favorite times of the year. (That said, now that I'm a bit older, I hate to see cold and snowy weather roll around. The last thing I want to do is have a wreck on bad roads on my way to or from school, nor do I want to fall and break something.) I love the scents of the season, and the music usually starts the day after Thanksgiving for me. It's good to be reminded of old favorites here, as well as to see new titles mentioned.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to pick up this one:


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No. *No.* *NO!*
> 
> No Christmas music until after Thanksgiving!
> 
> (Wish I had some way to enforce that.)


It's enforced in my house. I absolutely love Christmas music, but DH gets tired of it. So the rule is that I can't play it before the day after Thanksgiving, and he can't complain!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I love Thanksgiving, and hate to see it nearly passed over.


No, no - that's an entirely different holiday.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> No. *No.* *NO!*
> 
> No Christmas music until after Thanksgiving!


I agree.

But the day after Thanksgiving I'm cranking up John Cougar singing I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm going to pick up this one:


Me, too.



4Katie said:


> It's enforced in my house. I absolutely love Christmas music, but DH gets tired of it. So the rule is that I can't play it before the day after Thanksgiving, and he can't complain!


Sometimes, I feel like a racer waiting for the starting pistol to fire. As soon as Thanksgiving is over, I crank up the Christmas music and tune my radio to an FM station or XM that carries 24/7 Christmas music.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't listen to the Bob Dylan Christmas CD. I heard some samples once and wanted to drown myself in the kitchen sink. (Of course, that's just one person's opinion.)

Listen to the samples if you dare.

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Heart-Bob-Dylan/dp/B002MW50KO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oddly enough, I don't object to random Christmas music throughout the year when my iPod is on shuffle, but I hate decorations before Thanksgiving.

On topic, I'm a TSO fan and we are going to their December 11th show at the Nassau Coliseum. For lighter instrumental, I like Windham Hill's collections



For good Chanukah music, I like the Festival of Light CDs.



I do NOT recommend Reggae Chanukah. Bad Reggae and worse Chanukah.

My Handel's Messiah this year is Rocking, with Broadway singers performing




Spoiler



yes, my tastes are eclectic


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

4Katie said:


> It's enforced in my house. I absolutely love Christmas music, but DH gets tired of it. So the rule is that I can't play it before the day after Thanksgiving, and he can't complain!


Exactly the way it works in our house too! My sister always visits at Thanksgiving, and it's our tradition to decorate my house for Christmas on Friday while my husband sits with the headphones on watching football and her husband goes on a drive and takes pictures of the desert. I actually try to not to have the Christmas music on if he's in the house, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

We love Christmas music in our house and start listening around the 15th of November.  We also love Thanksgiving and have no problem merging the two of them - one month and a half long celebration!  My problem with Christmas music is when is STOPS getting played on December 26th.  Since my wife and I are both off over Christmas (she works for the school system and my company shuts down), we are still in the holiday mood and miss it then.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Oogie Pringle said:


> We love Christmas music in our house and start listening around the 15th of November. We also love Thanksgiving and have no problem merging the two of them - one month and a half long celebration! My problem with Christmas music is when is STOPS getting played on December 26th. Since my wife and I are both off over Christmas (she works for the school system and my company shuts down), we are still in the holiday mood and miss it then.


I keep playing it until New Year's Day. Drive my husband crazy, though.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

A couple of British classics.... well sort of but by Christmas day I will be sick of hearing these.

Slade Merry ~ Christmas Everybody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6YbLZf8i5I

Wizard ~ I Wish it could Christmas every day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r89CjMZDQpQ

Just for the sheer strangeness of it

David Bowie and Bing Crosby ~ Little Drummer boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKTHvW2JcAA

And finally my favourite
Greg lake ~ I Belive in Father Christmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqOfXumI18A

Released in '74 or '75 (I think) I'm not sure you would actually class it as Christmas music but it's a song I'll always remember as being the Christmas number one in the UK charts that year (when I was just a Kid).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, if I may add in a New Year's Eve CD...



Oh, and I found a Thanksgiving CD...


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been finishing my second Mary O'Reilly book - and it's set during the holiday season, so I've been burning Christmas Tree scented candles and listening to Christmas music for a couple of months. (It never gets old!)

Here's one of my favorite Christmas songs (and movies):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR_8kmOmxyk

A Muppet Christmas Carol - It Feels Like Christmas


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Alright you Chipmunks, are you ready to sing your song??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTG0fTLAlU

You can thank me later.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I bet you didn't know 'Jingle Bells' was actually a Thanksgiving song...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_Bells


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Alright you Chipmunks, are you ready to sing your song??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTG0fTLAlU
> 
> You can thank me later.


Okay - that song will be playing in my head all night long.  Thanks, John!!!!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I bet you didn't know 'Jingle Bells' was actually a Thanksgiving song...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_Bells


Well, that makes sense!! Another Thanksgiving song I love - Bless This House

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsU-HLN_fog


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> Whatever you do, don't listen to the Bob Dylan Christmas CD. I heard some samples once and wanted to drown myself in the kitchen sink. (Of course, that's just one person's opinion.)
> 
> Listen to the samples if you dare.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Heart-Bob-Dylan/dp/B002MW50KO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Oh I can't even imagine. I love Bob Dylan, but he needs to stop singing.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Oh I can't even imagine. I love Bob Dylan, but he needs to stop singing.


He needs to stop talking too, or invest heavily in throat lozenges. I tried to listen to his "Theme Time Radio Hour" one night on BBC6 music and it was like listening to a Dalek.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I love Bob Dylan, but he needs to stop singing.


I'm with you. As a singer... he's a great songwriter.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Exactly the way it works in our house too! My sister always visits at Thanksgiving, and it's our tradition to decorate my house for Christmas on Friday while my husband sits with the headphones on watching football and her husband goes on a drive and takes pictures of the desert. I actually try to not to have the Christmas music on if he's in the house, but I absolutely love it.


lol - And THAT'S how it works in our house! Well, except for the desert pics.  And I DON'T try to not have the Christmas music on - if it's after Thanksgiving, we're listening to Christmas music!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

My all time favourite Christmas song is Little Drummer Boy by Bob Seeger.  

When my kids were small, we used to play a Dismey Christmas album every morning before they went to school in the weeks leading up to Christmas. The album is long lost, but the kids ( who are adults with their own kids now) still talk it every Christmas!  

If only I could remember the name I might be able to find it. All I can remember is The Twelve Days of Christmas had Goofy singing the line "5 golden rings" and it used to make the kids roll around laughing.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, the old Christmas songs are wonderful. When I was a kid my Mom would start listening to Christmas music in September! Ha!

She loved the old Mitch Miller and the Gang Christmas album. Still brings back wonderful memories when I hear songs from it. Anyone else remember Mitch Miller and the Gang?

Here you go.






Vicki


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Ah, the old Christmas songs are wonderful. When I was a kid my Mom would start listening to Christmas music in September! Ha!
> 
> She loved the old Mitch Miller and the Gang Christmas album. Still brings back wonderful memories when I hear songs from it. Anyone else remember Mitch Miller and the Gang?
> 
> ...


There was a music teacher at the elementary school where my kids went that always had the kindergarden and first grade kids sing this for the Christmas program, complete with the motions. It was great. This bring back so many memories (my youngest is 20). Thanks for posting it.

They had a great thing that they would do the last day of school before the break. Since the kids are so wound up, she would bring ALL of grades into the gym and do nothing but sing the Christmas songs that she taught them. All grades K through 5. Parents, grandparents, school neighbors, alumni (there is an attached middle school and some of them would sneak over if they had siblings there) were all invited. It was a great time.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Ah, the old Christmas songs are wonderful. When I was a kid my Mom would start listening to Christmas music in September! Ha!
> 
> She loved the old Mitch Miller and the Gang Christmas album. Still brings back wonderful memories when I hear songs from it. Anyone else remember Mitch Miller and the Gang?
> 
> ...


I remember Mitch Miller and the bouncing ball on the TV. This brought back good memories. Thanks


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> My all time favourite Christmas song is Little Drummer Boy by Bob Seeger.
> 
> When my kids were small, we used to play a Dismey Christmas album every morning before they went to school in the weeks leading up to Christmas. The album is long lost, but the kids ( who are adults with their own kids now) still talk it every Christmas!
> 
> If only I could remember the name I might be able to find it. All I can remember is The Twelve Days of Christmas had Goofy singing the line "5 golden rings" and it used to make the kids roll around laughing.


I'm almost certain this is it: http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Disney/dp/B000H309LU/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290137938&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-2

I had the same album growing up, and I know the song list is the same, so I think this might be the one you're looking for.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

TranSiberian Orchestra is awesome, and I've been to their concert for the last 3 or 4 years, hoping to go again this year. My boss usually gets the tickets for one of the two shows here for our firm's suite at AAC, and the suite is right at the end where the stage is, and lets me tag along. It's very cool.  Last year, I continued to listen to their music on my iPod in my car for about 4 months afterwards (it's not really *just* Christmas music after all ).

I usually switch to XM's holiday channel (23 for Holly!) in the car right after they change to holiday music in mid-November -- which they already have, I checked the other day -- but I'm on a Bruce Springsteen/E Street Radio kick right now and they've been doing a big thing on that Sirius/XM station regarding his new release this week, so I'll probably wait until next week to switch to Holly.  I love holiday music, I don't mind 6 weeks of it.  Sirius/XM usually has a few other channels, more traditional and also more spiritual, but I don't know if they are this year; they also usually start later, like December.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was hoping to see Trans-Siberian Orchestra this year since they do come to Austin.  But we already have plans to go to San Antonio with family for that weekend.  Oh well, maybe next year.
I did see Straight No Chaser this year and I highly recommend checking out one of their performances if you can.  They are absolutely amazing in a live show.

Edit: I just realized that TSO will be in San Antonio on that Saturday.  Hmmm, maybe I can go after all.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Victorine said:


> She loved the old Mitch Miller and the Gang Christmas album. Still brings back wonderful memories when I hear songs from it. Anyone else remember Mitch Miller and the Gang?


I remember that show! I have Yellow Rose of Texas on my iPod.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's a song I stumbled on a long time ago. It's pretty funny. An alternative Christmas song.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> I'm almost certain this is it: http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Disney/dp/B000H309LU/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1290137938&sr=1-2
> 
> I had the same album growing up, and I know the song list is the same, so I think this might be the one you're looking for.


 It could very well be, although the reviews say they are not _all_ character voices. I think this one may be a remake of sorts. Thanks  I'm very tempted to buy it for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Favorite Christmas carol is Celine Dion's, "Oh Holy Night".  Next favorite is probably Charlotte Church's, "Oh Come All Ye Faithful".

What I really dislike is when they someone tries to sing a Christmas carol like an operatic aria.  C'mon, Christmas carols are, essentially, folk songs. They should be sung with a normal voice, not some high, falsetto!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to really like the Chipmunk's Christmas albums when I was little... those do not stand the test of time.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Funny thing about that Bob Dylan album... His version of Must Be Santa is a direct copy of Brave Combo's version, which is one of my favorite songs of the season.

Last year I got a klezmer version of the Nutcracker, and I'm still yucking it up.   I have about 70 Christmas albums, so yeah, I'm into it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kudos to you members who are using Link-Maker to make it easy to find these gems on Amazon!

Fun KB fact: did you know you can also type the name of a song, select it, and click the







music note button (beside the spoiler tag button) before posting, and it'll make a link that searches Amazon's MP3 store for that text?

It's something we developed here to make it easier to do quick links to songs on Amazon.

-Harvey


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I started a thread for "Your Favorite Christmas song" but I was told it was a bit redundant since this thread is here.
Probably right...so anyway, when I saw this thread it reminded me of my all-time favorite Christmas Song.

Little Drummer Boy by Bing Crosby and a very young David Bowie.
Now I can't get it out of my head


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always loved Little Drummer Boy too, I think that's definitely one of my favorite versions of it.  I used to really love Silver Bells, and I guess I still do, but it almost feels like a childhood song to me now that I've sort of grown past... which I know is silly.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I grew up with my dad's era of music, so Christmas isn't Christmas w/out Bing Crosby and Nat King Cole. Every year we watch White Christmas and decorate the tree to my Bing Crosby CD. That's also when the Christmas music usually comes out--when we trim the tree, which is well AFTER Thanksgiving.

Another big favorite of ours is Voice Male. They have three holiday CDs, two previous one and a brand new one that was recorded from live concerts. We LOVE Voice Male. 

And the vocal percussionist is ten kinds of amazing (the fact that we're related--he's my cousin--makes me all kinds of cool).


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm... I'd have to pick AC DC's "Mistress for Christmas".


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just noticed that this is available on itunes and amazon....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Ever since Daylight Saving's Time or whatever it's called when you fall back I've been in a Christmas mood. I don't know what it is, getting dark early, not having Halloween anymore, getting colder, the smells of the season or what. The one thing I know I can't blame is retailers already ramping up for the season cuz after 15 years in retail I avoid malls as much as possible. So anyway... I've been wanting Christmas music! I can't just listen to any Christmas stations on the radio cuz they always end up making me mad with some pop or diva remake of a song I love, so I'm depending on my Zune. So this is my attempt at finding some new or classic music to listen to. It's sad, but it seems hard to even find those classic songs anymore.
> 
> So I'll start the list going with some of my favorites. If they have several CDs I'll just post one since some groups like Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra specialize in Christmas music and have several CDs available. First up we have Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra of course and for a third I'll toss in Mediaeval Baebes: Mistletoe and Wine.


LOVE all of those! My FAVES! BUT NO MATTER who does Carol of the Bells, it is my FAVORITE by far... since I was really small.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> LOVE all of those! My FAVES! BUT NO MATTER who does Carol of the Bells, it is my FAVORITE by far... since I was really small.


Yeah, you can play Carol of the Bells on xylophone and I'll be happy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, you can play Carol of the Bells on xylophone and I'll be happy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You play the xylophone?

edited to make the above a question, not a statement.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have many favorites, but the old Ray Conniff albums just say 'Christmas' to me. DS, now 25, has always said they just sound like Christmas. He's right.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Mediaeval Baebes: Mistletoe and Wine.


Now this is what I _love_ about Kindleboards. I have something new to add to my Christmas list. Thanks for the tip, Scheherazade!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There have been several Christmas CDs on the lightning deals today.. I think Straight No Chasers will be available later today...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I discovered Straight No Chaser here on KB a couple of years ago and they're fantastic!


I'm listening to samples of their Christmas album right now. Definitely gonna buy this. I love it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I'm listening to samples of their Christmas album right now. Definitely gonna buy this. I love it!


They're still available on the lightning deals right now. $5.99 each

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b/ref=amb_link_354565542_2?ie=UTF8&node=384082011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-csm-1&pf_rd_r=1ZN1X2BX9Y3FEMYT8M56&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1281785102&pf_rd_i=507846


----------

